# Thoughts on camshafts



## IMCauley (Oct 14, 2010)

What are your thoughts and feelings on camshafts? I'm just trying to get a feel on which brand's are better. I'm not entirely sure how much power I want however, I just wanna know which camshafts are better and which you'd prefer.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It isn't the brand you need to worry about, its the specs of the cam you choose.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pontiac GTO Forum - Search Results

Yeah it works.


----------

